# D7100, First Impressions



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2014)

Well the new D7100 arrived and I got a chance to do some real quick initial tests after getting the battery charged.  Haven't given it a proper shakedown yet of course, that will come tomorrow when I can get out and actually put it through it's paces - but I took a few test shots here and there and am starting to get a feel for the new camera.

My first impression?  Holy crap this thing has a lot of buttons on it.. lol.  Having used the D5200 for quite some time, the 7100 is a bit of a departure in layout.  I do like having access to most anything you might want to access without ever having to go into the menus, but boy it will take some time getting used to all those additional buttons and gizmos.

A couple of things I noted fairly quickly, the viewfinder is much better on the 7100.  The second thing that caught my attention was the Autofocus system, it seems to be a big step up from the 5200.  Don't get me wrong, the AF on the 5200 worked fairly well, but this really is a much better AF system than what the 5200 offers.  

The body is a bit heavier, but actually that's a good thing since it balances with the 70-200 mm F/2.8 better than the 5200.  The other big difference I noted as that the 7100 seems to have a much better handle on automatic white balance, it seems to be able to produce better images straight off the camera than the 5200 as a result.  Granted I can adjust the WB in post, but it's nice not to have to do that quite so often.

The lack of an AA filter also makes the images coming off the camera sharper, gives them better clarity - again something I could do in post but it's nice to only have to make minor adjustments especially when I'm shooting in low light and am already trying to compensate somewhat for noise issues.

So far at least I'm pretty impressed, I'd say it was definitely worth the money to upgrade.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

It is a big difference. My dad has a D5100, and the difference between that and my
d7000 was huge. Good luck with it! [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> .........  I do like having access to most anything you might want to access without ever having to go into the menus,..........



Have you discovered My Menu yet?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2014)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > .........  I do like having access to most anything you might want to access without ever having to go into the menus,..........
> ...



Nope, only about 30 pages into the manual so far.. damn thing is huge.. lol.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> It is a big difference. My dad has a D5100, and the difference between that and my
> d7000 was huge. Good luck with it! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I started out with a 5100, upgraded to the 5200 and now to the 7100 - it really is a big departure from the 5xxxx series, but so far liking it a lot.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > It is a big difference. My dad has a D5100, and the difference between that and my
> ...



For me, the dual wheels for aperture and shutter make it all worth while. You can change settings without ever removing your eye from the viewfinder. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...



Well if you want a good laugh I was trying to figure out how to select a particular focus point - finally realized that I had to release the focus lock first.. lol.  I do like the idea of the focus lock switch though, it will be nice to be able to keep the focus point from moving around until I want it too.

Got a ton of reading to do, but so far the dual wheel design seems like it will be a real advantage.  The function button is going to take a little practice to reach, it's kind of in an odd position or at least it seems that way to me coming from the 5200.  Can't wait to get it out and about tomorrow and have some fun getting aquainted with the new camera.

Tough part is going to be my other D5200 - I sold one to help finance the upgrade, but I think I'll most likely end up selling the other now.  The two cameras have such different control systems I don't see myself being able to use both as effectively as I did with the 2 D5200's.  So I'll most likely put the 5200 up for sale, put that back in the camera budget and maybe put the proceeds towards a new lens at some point.


----------



## KmH (Sep 5, 2014)

Can you say moiré.
Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 5, 2014)

KmH said:


> Can you say moiré.
> Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Nope.  I can't pronounce anything where the e has a squiggly thing on top of it.  Never have been able too.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 5, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Yeah, same thing happened to me when I got my D200--I thought I broke something! To be honest, I NEVER use the point lock... Ever. Haha. I probably should, but I've never found a use for it. And I know what you mean: you get so used to the controls of one camera that switching to a different layout feels alien. Even the subtle differences between where the zoom button was on my D7000 vs. D800 threw me for a loop. The first week with the D800 I kept changing the edit stuff in camera instead of zooming in. Hahah. 

Use the money from the other D5200 to get another lens!!!!!

Jake 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats!  The U1/U2 is very useful too. and like 480 sparky said, you will love "my menu"


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 5, 2014)

Have fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 5, 2014)

and another lower end body camera user bites the dust, and sees the light  ...


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Sep 5, 2014)

Congrats on the D7100! I picked mine up last week and I've loved it since.  The ISO performance rocks when you are indoors and the camera is so easy to use.  I went from the D3200 to the D7100 and it was night and day.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 5, 2014)

You will very SOON find that having MORE external controls is a hell of a lot faster, and easier, than menu-diving to make common adjustments. Yeah, at first it seems like button-shock, but you will very soon understand just how much better dedicated external buttons and controls are on a somewhat complex machine like the D7100.

Moiré? Uhhhh...sorry, but that's mid-2000's thinking for the most part. It's basically become almost a non-factor now that megapixel counts are so high;it USED to be an issue when MP counts were low, but now, the lenses themselves are acting as de facto anti-aliasing filters since diffraction is knocking things down even at big apertures like f/3.2 on 24MP...moiré is not really a big issue in the D7100. It was a HUGE issue with, say the Kodak DCS 760, a 6 megapixel, full-frame, and somewhat a problem with the Kodak 14n, a 14-MP FF d-slr, but 24MP on APS-C is a whole new era.

Nikon D7100 launches with no low-pass filter; Nikon believes moiré no longer an issue


[h=1]Nikon D7100 launches with no low-pass filter; Nikon believes moiré no longer an issue[/h]


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> You will very SOON find that having MORE external controls is a hell of a lot faster, and easier, than menu-diving to make common adjustments. Yeah, at first it seems like button-shock, but you will very soon understand just how much better dedicated external buttons and controls are on a somewhat complex machine like the D7100.
> 
> Moiré? Uhhhh...sorry, but that's mid-2000's thinking for the most part. It's basically become almost a non-factor now that megapixel counts are so high;it USED to be an issue when MP counts were low, but now, the lenses themselves are acting as de facto anti-aliasing filters since diffraction is knocking things down even at big apertures like f/3.2 on 24MP...moiré is not really a big issue in the D7100. It was a HUGE issue with, say the Kodak DCS 760, a 6 megapixel, full-frame, and somewhat a problem with the Kodak 14n, a 14-MP FF d-slr, but 24MP on APS-C is a whole new era.
> 
> ...



That is great news.  I can start wearing my pinstripe suits again .. coming back in Fashion due to camera technology !!


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> That is great news.  I can start wearing my pinstripe suits again .. coming back in Fashion due to camera technology !!



Well I think I can speak for all concerned when I say we'd just be happy to see you put on some pants, pinstriped or otherwise.. 

Lol


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > That is great news.  I can start wearing my pinstripe suits again .. coming back in Fashion due to camera technology !!
> ...



I agree. Pants are better than no pants. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greybeard (Sep 6, 2014)

yep, best crop frame body on the market (imho)
I'm still plugging along with my D7000, waiting for the D7200


----------



## matthewo (Sep 6, 2014)

Great body I usually pickup my d7100 over my d800 for wildlife and my long lens


----------



## wezza13 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm salivating reading about all these upgrades to the 7100! 

I'm going to upgrade to it, probably just after christmas, from a 3200 and all you new upgraders are making me want it sooner!

Glad you're all happy with the purchases, I love hearing your thoughts


----------



## Patrice (Sep 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> and another lower end body camera user bites the dust, and sees the light  ...



How many times have we seen folks here recommend low end bodies only to be upgraded later? Might as well start off with a full function camera with no need to upgrade in a few months. Also if 'photography' does not turn out to be all that captivating, a higher end model is easier to sell and at less of a discount.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> Can you say moiré.
> Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Been loving my D7100 for about a year now and been shooting thousands of pictures with it and I never had one single time I had a problem with Moire.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> Can you say moiré.
> Moiré pattern - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Who gives a poop about pronouncing French words?

If you can't see it in the photos, it's a moot point.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

Patrice said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > and another lower end body camera user bites the dust, and sees the light  ...
> ...



Well thank goodness everyone is working with a completely unlimited budget and can purchase all of the highest end equipment without regard to how much it costs I guess.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 6, 2014)

had mine about six months I think. still reading the manual im up to page six.

so your selling the other one..

I dunno

thought your kid used it?

But yeah. Like my lenses are high enough quality to get the most out of the 7100. so it kind of sucks. I can see wanting a new lens no doubt.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

bribrius said:


> had mine about six months I think. still reading the manual im up to page six.
> 
> so your selling the other one..
> 
> ...



Well she does on occasion but now that she's starting school she won't have the time between that and working a part time job.  But she'll be getting one of her own for Christmas - she just doesn't know it yet.. lol.

As it is my lens line up seems to work fairly well with the 7100, pretty happy with today's results.  Love the camera, it really is a step up from the 5200.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> ob. But she'll be getting one of her own for Christmas - she just doesn't know it yet.. lol.





Well she does now...


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



I'm not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

wezza13 said:


> I'm salivating reading about all these upgrades to the 7100!
> 
> I'm going to upgrade to it, probably just after christmas, from a 3200 and all you new upgraders are making me want it sooner!
> 
> Glad you're all happy with the purchases, I love hearing your thoughts



Well aside from all of the nice external controls I think the three biggest things that really stand out thus far are:

1. The autofocus system - it really is impressive, it locks on fast and man the accuracy is impressive.  The 5200's AF system was ok, it got the job done, but this one really is a whole lot better.
2. The auto white balance seems to work much better on the 7100
3. The viewfinder is a big step up from the 5200, there really is a very noticeable difference between pentaprism and pentamirror


----------



## DandL (Sep 6, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



If you do it right the first time, it only hurts once.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats on the new body and now for the zoo kitty pictures to come.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

DandL said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Patrice said:
> ...




Well had I known quite some time ago when I purchased the D5100 that I would be taking as serious an interest in the hobby as I would eventually, I probably would have looked at things a little differently.  I had no idea at that stage that I'd get into photography as much as I have, in fact I assumed that I would be like the vast majority of people who buy a DSLR and after a few months the thing would probably wind up on a shelf somewhere and would only get pulled out for vacations or special occasions.

As it is I bought used and really didn't take much of a hit in depreciation on the resale, so my actual "loss" on the previous camera purchases was negligible.  They allowed me to develop my interest in photography, gave me a good idea as to what I wanted in a camera, and convinced me that crop sensor was a better fit for my needs than say full frame.

So when I did go to invest in a very expensive camera, well I knew pretty much exactly what I wanted.  So yes, when people ask me for advice on what camera to buy, sometimes I'll recommend an entry level, sometimes I'll recommend something higher end - I try to listen to what they have to say and what sort of budget they want to work with and make the best recommendation I can based on their needs, not based on what I have found works best for me.

As for the rest - I did do it "right" the first time, and the second, and now the third.  Each camera I've owned has served it's purpose and I don't regret having worked with any of them.  Your mileage may vary, but hey, so be it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 6, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> Congrats on the new body and now for the zoo kitty pictures to come.



Lol.. well curiously enough I snagged a few Cheetah pics and a couple of the white bengal tiger today, posted in another thread.  Really love the 7100, it really does do a remarkable job even under very challenging circumstances.


----------



## Azile (Sep 7, 2014)

This is a very good thread. This has the information I really needed in order to make a better decision on which camera to purchase. 

I have been constantly going back and forth on purchasing the Nikon D5300 or the D7100. I don't want something heavy, but I want the better pictures. I'd like a better autofocus, but the swing-out screen would make awkward angles easier on me. One costs more than the other, but longevity may make the extra dollars worth it. 

I have the D80 right now and I want an upgrade. I have to clean up almost every picture with the D80 especially the indoor pictures. It gets frustrating the amount I have to do on those photos to make them look better. Unfortunately, it's likely because I'm not taking the photos correctly or with the right lenses, but that will be learned eventually.

I am still learning how to use the camera more with the manual settings, but I'd like to get used to the camera I'm going to own for a long time instead of having to relearn where everything is after getting used to one camera. That might be a silly excuse, but it's mine! Either way, that wouldn't be the reason to get a new camera. I just feel I can do better than what the D80 has offered me. It was a great camera and has done well for me. I got it when it was new.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 7, 2014)

congrats on your new camera,  i am really liking my D5300 so far,  the 7100 looks awesome,  i almost bought the 7100 because it was not that much more, than i realized it did not come with a lens at that price,  so i went with the 5300.

glad you are enjoying your 7100,  your write up of the 7100  kind of makes me wish i would have got one of those instead lol.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 7, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> congrats on your new camera, i am really liking my D5300 so far, the 7100 looks awesome, i almost bought the 7100 because it was not that much more, than i realized it did not come with a lens at that price, so i went with the 5300.
> 
> glad you are enjoying your 7100, your write up of the 7100 kind of makes me wish i would have got one of those instead lol.


it isn't all about the camera. I take some really crappy photos with my 7100 and when I get a even nicer camera I am pretty sure I will be able to take some really crappy photos with that one too. 5300 is a pretty good (photo quality wise) camera probably as good as the 7100 just with less hands on control. I can take good photos with my point and shoot. Really on use and the person behind they camera at the time and their outlook not always so much what the photo is shot with..


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

Right now i'm cameraless, so i might join you on the d7100 depending on what nikon will do at photokina.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Patrice said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



You are going wrong about this. You have to build up to a better camera. Between now and a years time try to save at least $1200, sell your camera at a 20% to 30% loss in a years time, then pool that money with the new savings to go to full frame. A lot of people who own d4 and d4s did it that way. They just take the small loss on the chin and look at their cameras like capital. But of course you cant buy a d800 in one go, you have to build up.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2014)

hamlet said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Patrice said:
> ...


Rotfl, well if you say so I guess.  I'm happy with were I'm at and how I got here.

I don't want a d4, I am quite satisfied with the d7100 and will most likely keep it for years to come.

But I must admit I am very amused at how many people wish to profess themselves as experts on how I should or should not spend my own money, and which cameras I should buy and when.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2014)

Azile said:


> This is a very good thread. This has the information I really needed in order to make a better decision on which camera to purchase.
> 
> I have been constantly going back and forth on purchasing the Nikon D5300 or the D7100. I don't want something heavy, but I want the better pictures. I'd like a better autofocus, but the swing-out screen would make awkward angles easier on me. One costs more than the other, but longevity may make the extra dollars worth it.
> 
> ...



Honestly you'd probably be happier with either, the image quality on both is first rate and the low light capabilities on both are about as impressive as it gets for a crop sensor camera.

If the 7100 is within your budget I'd give it serious consideration, I really do think it is worth it for the external controls alone, they really do make shooting in tricky lighting situations just so much easier and since I find myself in situations like that a lot, well for me it was definitely worthwhile.  The one area that I didn't really expect such an improvement was the auto white balance, don't get me wrong the 5200's wasn't terrible but I often found myself adjusting WB in post, the 7100 seems to do a much better job of adjusting it automatically even in very bizarre lighting conditions.  I've found it saves me a lot of time in post, which is just so nice when I've spent the entire day out at the zoo shooting.

The 5300 would be a big step up from the D80 though, and while I didn't have one myself I can tell you that the 5200 was a very good camera and frankly difficult to beat considering it's price point.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not saying that the d7100 will become irrelevant in a year, but having new gear and a better performing body is always fun. I'm just telling you that you can have a new camera on the cheap every year if you play it smart. Being able to recuperate most of your money from your camera will depend on the length of warranty remain and shutter count.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I'm not saying that the d7100 will become irrelevant in a year, but having new gear and a better performing body is always fun. I'm just telling you that you can have a new camera on the cheap every year if you play it smart. Being able to recuperate most of your money from your camera will depend on the length of warranty remain and shutter count.



Well it's interesting, but I doubt I'll be moving on from the 7100 anytime soon.  Naturally if they release an upgrade for it I might give it a look, but really for what I shoot crop sensor is just a better option for me at the moment, and really from what I've seen when it comes to crop sensor the 7100 is pretty much the top of the ladder, at least for meeting my needs.  So I'm good.  No regrets on buying the 5200, or the 5100 before that - they suited my needs at the time and they gave me a good idea what features where important to me and which ones really weren't before I went out and spent some serious money on a camera I intend to keep long term.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

I for sure think the d7100 is an amazing camera. That is my fallback body if photokina doesn't pan out like i'd imagine.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 7, 2014)

hamlet said:


> I'm not saying that the d7100 will become irrelevant in a year, but having new gear and a better performing body is always fun. I'm just telling you that you can have a new camera on the cheap every year if you play it smart. Being able to recuperate most of your money from your camera will depend on the length of warranty remain and shutter count.



The same thing can be said about a Macbook computer. A year's worth of depreciation, if you buy as a student (student discount), is about $200 or even less. If that pattern continued, you could have a new Macbook every year for 10 years for $2000.

There's a few different products that you can have new versions of all the time for a small price.

My opinion: I've stuck it out with my iPad 3, if I had a Macbook I would stick it out with the one I would have, and if I get a D7100 I'll be sticking it out with that. If the newest gadget is fun, wonderful. But if you get caught up on having the newest gadget all the time, just for the sake of having the newest gadget, you'll waste wayyyyy more time thinking about what's next than actually enjoying what you have. I've spent countless hours thinking about full frame, budget costs, what to get next, whether I'll need to do warranty servicing on this part or that, how future-proof this piece of gear is or that piece of gear is, etc. Five hours of worrying and googling and posting on forums could have been five hours of walking along the beach taking photographs and creating something amazing.

Unless if the new technology compels you, it's not that important. Sure, you'll get a drug-like rush getting new gear... but I think acquiring technology can be a bit of an addiction.



robbins.photo said:


> Well it's interesting, but I doubt I'll be moving on from the 7100 anytime soon. Naturally if they release an upgrade for it I might give it a look, but really for what I shoot crop sensor is just a better option for me at the moment, and really from what I've seen when it comes to crop sensor the 7100 is pretty much the top of the ladder, at least for meeting my needs. So I'm good. No regrets on buying the 5200, or the 5100 before that - they suited my needs at the time and they gave me a good idea what features where important to me and which ones really weren't before I went out and spent some serious money on a camera I intend to keep long term.




Seems like gear-wise we're thinking similarly. Nice upgrade!

I must note though, a lot of people are saying the button changes are significant. What do you think about it? I mean, you had two D5200's, so you must have had them set up optimally. What a lot of people don't seem to know is that you can set up ISO, aperture, and shutter speed changes so that you never have to look down. I'm curious what physical features have been really useful to you so far in the change (button/control-wise, not things like the better viewfinder).


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 7, 2014)

Azile said:


> This is a very good thread. This has the information I really needed in order to make a better decision on which camera to purchase.
> 
> I have been constantly going back and forth on purchasing the Nikon D5300 or the D7100. I don't want something heavy, but I want the better pictures. I'd like a better autofocus, but the swing-out screen would make awkward angles easier on me. One costs more than the other, but longevity may make the extra dollars worth it.
> 
> ...



The only caveat I would add is that your d80 has the controls more similar to the d7x00 than the d5x00/3x00 cameras.

Also if you can't afford a d7100, the d7000 is still a fine camera. It's as good as when it was introduced and hasn't changed.
I found no real reason to upgrade from my d7000 to the d7100.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

@*PaulWog*
It's not about the new camera completely, i'm looking at it from my position and how many pictures i take. On my d3200 i took about 47000+ pictures on the 10 months i had it. Selling it at a small loss was a good idea on my part, since nikon won't cover wear and tear from usage. I only went 25% in the hole from the price i originally bought my camera and it was a good play on my part, since it probably wouldn't have lasted another year, because contrary to what a lot of folks think, i take a whole lot of pictures and i have projects constantly lined up. It really sucks now that i have to wait for photokina, i'm using my old p&s currently.


----------



## PaulWog (Sep 7, 2014)

hamlet said:


> @*PaulWog*
> It's not about the new camera completely, i'm looking at it from my position and how many pictures i take. On my d3200 i took about 47000+ pictures on the 10 months i had it. Selling it at a small loss was a good idea on my part, since nikon won't cover wear and tear from usage. I only went 25% in the hole from the price i originally bought my camera and it was a good play on my part, since it probably wouldn't have lasted another year, because contrary to what a lot of folks think, i take a whole lot of pictures and i have projects constantly lined up. It really sucks now that i have to wait for photokina, i'm using my old p&s currently.



Sounds like you'll be 10 months with a camera, and 10 months without. I couldn't do that as a cycle. I mean, if I could, I would've sold my D5200 a few months ago, kept my 50mm 85mm and 70-300mm, and waited on a full frame D710 or whatever to come out. Instead, I got the ultrawide, and subsequently the 18-35 f1.8. 

Admittedly, I don't get to shoot seriously *that* often. Maybe once every two weeks I get to really go on an outting to take my camera and get shots.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 7, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > @*PaulWog*
> ...



More like in 4 days. Nikon will drop the other shoe. I personally think the 18-35 was a good play on your part, since it is unlikely anyone will release anything better in that range. I looked into the 18-35 and it is the sharpest lens wide open. It even beats the top shelve nikon lenses.


----------



## baturn (Sep 7, 2014)

I was kind of hoping this thread would help me with my decision to get a new D7100. I have a D300s now and wonder if the change will be worth the dough. Main reason for wanting to change is high ISO performance. I shoot mostly wildlife and that means fast shutter speeds. With the lenses I have the only thing I can do is crank the ISO which is not a good thing with the D300s. Anyhow maybe some one can help with this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2014)

baturn said:


> I was kind of hoping this thread would help me with my decision to get a new D7100. I have a D300s now and wonder if the change will be worth the dough. Main reason for wanting to change is high ISO performance. I shoot mostly wildlife and that means fast shutter speeds. With the lenses I have the only thing I can do is crank the ISO which is not a good thing with the D300s. Anyhow maybe some one can help with this.




There are places you can rent cameras.  Rent one for a weekend and give it a test drive.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 8, 2014)

baturn said:


> I was kind of hoping this thread would help me with my decision to get a new D7100. I have a D300s now and wonder if the change will be worth the dough. Main reason for wanting to change is high ISO performance. I shoot mostly wildlife and that means fast shutter speeds. With the lenses I have the only thing I can do is crank the ISO which is not a good thing with the D300s. Anyhow maybe some one can help with this.



If it is noise that keeps you up at night, your only choices are d610, d810, d4, d4s. The d610 of course being the closest in price range and with better noise control, it has a worse af system, so there's your trade-off. I'd personally go for the d7100 if photokina wasn't around the corner.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2014)

baturn said:


> I was kind of hoping this thread would help me with my decision to get a new D7100. I have a D300s now and wonder if the change will be worth the dough. Main reason for wanting to change is high ISO performance. I shoot mostly wildlife and that means fast shutter speeds. With the lenses I have the only thing I can do is crank the ISO which is not a good thing with the D300s. Anyhow maybe some one can help with this.



Well I'm probably a bit biased.. lol - been loving the 7100 myself. But as I mentioned in another thread, the thing I've found about the 7100 isn't so much that it is leaps and bounds better than my old camera in one single area so much, it's that all of the various areas in which they did make improvements lead to much better, more consistent final results.

For me at least the upgrade was well worth it. I'd go with Sparky on this one - rent one yourself and see what you think.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2014)

hamlet said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > I was kind of hoping this thread would help me with my decision to get a new D7100. I have a D300s now and wonder if the change will be worth the dough. Main reason for wanting to change is high ISO performance. I shoot mostly wildlife and that means fast shutter speeds. With the lenses I have the only thing I can do is crank the ISO which is not a good thing with the D300s. Anyhow maybe some one can help with this.
> ...



Full frame is better for shooting in low light, but the newer sensors in the D5200, D5300, D7100 series cameras are a huge step up from the much older sensor in the D300 series.


----------



## baturn (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks sparky and all for the advice. And thanks r.p for letting me hijack your thread.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 8, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> > baturn said:
> ...



d300 is before my time. did people have to crank up their dslr's back then before each shot?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2014)

hamlet said:


> d300 is before my time. did people have to crank up their dslr's back then before each shot?



No.... it's just like it is today.  You set the ISO to what you wanted. You didn't need to set it for each image.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 8, 2014)

baturn said:


> Thanks sparky and all for the advice. And thanks r.p for letting me hijack your thread.



Pshaw.. hijack away.  Beruit is the garden state after all.  No.. wait, think that might be Jersey.. lol


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Sep 12, 2014)

Have you posted any new zoo pics with that 7100? I'd like to see some comparison photos between your old body and this new one. I went from a D90 to the D7100. I could upgrade to a full frame now, but there isn't much of a point for me. When I do commercial work, I let my guys do it, and they all shoot full frame. I'll do the freebie and friend jobs that pays me beer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Have you posted any new zoo pics with that 7100? I'd like to see some comparison photos between your old body and this new one. I went from a D90 to the D7100. I could upgrade to a full frame now, but there isn't much of a point for me. When I do commercial work, I let my guys do it, and they all shoot full frame. I'll do the freebie and friend jobs that pays me beer.



Yup.. first zoo trip is here:

First Zoo Trip with the D7100 | Photography Forum

Headed back this weekend of course, I shot most everything on the first trip with the 70-200 mm Sigma, this time around I'll be taking the 70-300 mm Tamron as well as the 50 & 85 mm primes.  Interested to see what kind of results I can get with the various lenses.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

My favorite thing about my D7100 is the consistency...  I only have to worry about my inability to take a picture, not the cameras.

That couldn't be said for my D7000...


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

TheLost said:


> My favorite thing about my D7100 is the consistency...  I only have to worry about my inability to take a picture, not the cameras.
> 
> That couldn't be said for my D7000...



I've had a similar experience going from the D5200 to the D7100 - it's not that the 7100 has any one category that is just leaps and bounds above the 5200, but it seems to be a lot of measured improvements in various categories that make it a lot more consistent from one shot to the next.


----------



## TheLost (Sep 12, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I've had a similar experience going from the D5200 to the D7100 - it's not that the 7100 has any one category that is just leaps and bounds above the 5200, but it seems to be a lot of measured improvements in various categories that make it a lot more consistent from one shot to the next.








With the D7100... if the shot isn't in focus its my fault


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like a great camera!

Nikon sent an email the other day about a one day sale on factory refurbished 7100's - $799.99, wished I had the spare money.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 12, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Sounds like a great camera!
> 
> Nikon sent an email the other day about a one day sale on factory refurbished 7100's - $799.99, wished I had the spare money.



That was always my issue as far as upgrading - just on paper it really it had some advantages over the 5200 but it was hard to find any one thing that really made it look like it was really worth twice the money.

Now that I have one I've discovered it was well worth it, overall those improvements such as better auto wb, better af, better external controls all factor into more consistent results.  So yup, glad I finally pulled the trigger myself.


----------



## wezza13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry if this is classed as resurrecting an old thread, pretty sure it's not though.

Always went back and re-read this thread every so often and took the plunge and ordered a D7100 a couple of evenings ago.

It'll be here (apparently) 23rd Dec so just in time for some great Xmas shooting.

Gives me Xmas eve to practice with it, so I can get my click on for when my daughters are unwrapping their pressies Xmas morning.

Not too early though.............hopefully 

So, Robbins, what are your thoughts on the D7100 after having it for a few months now?


----------



## goodguy (Dec 21, 2014)

wezza13 said:


> Sorry if this is classed as resurrecting an old thread, pretty sure it's not though.
> 
> Always went back and re-read this thread every so often and took the plunge and ordered a D7100 a couple of evenings ago.
> 
> ...


I owned the D7100 for over a year and its an outstanding camera!!!
As a complete package and looking at its price you really are getting a ton of camera for very reasonable money.
Great low light performance, fantastic sharpness, pretty fast FPS, good build quality, inbody AF motor, 2 comtrol dials.....and the list goes on and on.
You are going to LOVE your camera, what always amazed me was the AF system on it, moved now to the D750 which supposed to have superior AF system and I gotta tell you to my needs I hardly feel the differance, with good lenses the D7100 used to grab on what ever I aimed at (at AF-C) and wouldnt let go, got some very beautiful action shots with it tack sharp!
Only negative thing on it and for me it was not a big deal is its smaller buffer, it can take 6 shots before it fills, if you are not a serious sports shooter then it relly will not matter too much, if you will get a fast SD card then it will help a lot to clear that buffer.

Yep you are going to have a great Christmas using it 
So Marry Christmas and enjoy your new toy!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 21, 2014)

wezza13 said:


> Sorry if this is classed as resurrecting an old thread, pretty sure it's not though.
> 
> Always went back and re-read this thread every so often and took the plunge and ordered a D7100 a couple of evenings ago.
> 
> ...



Well, got myself in a bit of a fender bender so I haven't been out and about as much as I normally am - but after a few months of shooting with it, I have no complaints and no regrets about upgrading.  The AF system really does make a huge difference for me, I shoot a lot "from the hip" as it were so the 7100's more advanced AF system was a real godsend.  

I've also noticed that the photos I do take don't require nearly as much post processing as the ones I used to take with the 5200, they are sharper and have much better color balance straight off the camera.  All in all I think it was well worth the money spent on the upgrade.

I've found I also really like having the dual SD card slots, and the extra control wheel really does make a huge, huge difference.  It's fantastic for making small adjustments on the fly without having to take the camera out of shooting position

The one thing I found that took a bit of getting used to was the AF button/switch arrangement on the front.  On the 5200 the function button was located on the same side also next to the lens, and I'd gotten accusomted to having my hand there so if I needed too I could press the function button quickly to adjust something with the 5200's single control wheel.

As a result when I first got the 7100 it took a bit of getting used too, there were a couple of times when I lost the ability to AF and it took a moment or two to realize that I'd actually switched it off without realizing it. because I had one of my large, clumsy digits hit the switch without meaning too. lol.  But I just got used to holding the camera just a bit differently and the problem was easily solved.

One other change of pace for me, on both my D5200's I had battery grips, on the 7100 I haven't purchased one.  I don't really shoot in portrait orientation often, and the 7100 is just heavy enough that it balances with my 70-200 2.8 well enough without the added weight of the battery pack.

So yup, still very happy with the upgrade.  The 7100 suits my needs perfectly really, I'm hoping eventually to pick up a second in fact.  I found I really love having two cameras on hand, one with the 70-200 mm zoom mounted and the other with a smaller, wider angle lens.  Makes shooting events a breeze.


----------



## wezza13 (Dec 21, 2014)

Great to hear both of your comments.

I'm upgrading from a D3200, have outgrown it and really am looking forward to most of the features on the exterior, rather than hidden away amongst the menu's.

I've also treated myself to a Yongnuo flash as well, so am looking forward to getting into flash photography.

Think I'll get used to the 7100 body first though!


----------

